# SHUTTER WARS | A Photography Reality Webisode Pilot



## Armin (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I wanted to share a show idea on this forum I created in 2009 and finally had the time and resources to produce as a web series earlier this year. Some may have already come across this, but if not, I hope you might enjoy learning more about it. 

*SHUTTER WARS** (pilot, 8-part webisode)  Three judges, six photographers, and the chance to compete in a photo challenge for the prize sponsored by Think Tank Photo. The winner also receives a gallery showing in an up-scale lounge in Georgetown (DC) along with a Shutter Wars launch party celebrating the winner. From a stay-at-home mom to a 20 year veteran, it&#700;s anyone&#700;s game!*

While this is isn't the first show of its kind (e.g., The Shot, Double Exposure, Sharp Shooter Reality, etc), I wanted to create a show that could relate to the growing market of photographers entering the industry, no matter the experience level.  It was fun yet challenging to produce thanks to a small yet wonderful crew. Many lessons learned! Some TV industry professionals have sent me positive feedback and constructive criticism as I move forward.  I'm in the process seeking and partnering with an established production company in hopes to bring it to market. Until then I'm working on securing funding and sponsorship for another web round of Shutter Wars. 

I'd love to read your reaction to the show. Thanks!

Complete 8-part web show: Shutter Wars | Photography Reality Show

Trailer:


----------

